# 68 th400 tranny



## RRconductor76 (Nov 29, 2016)

I need to replace the front and rear seals on my 68 GTO's th400 transmission.You guys have any info on who sells the right ones?Some places sell them but the outside diameters are different from mine.Thanks Allen


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Since you are in MO, I'd have local OReillys look up the seal numbers in National Seal product line. Look at the alum tag that ID's the year & application of your T400. If its not numbers match to your GTO, & you can't figure what it came out of, send me a PM & I can ID & PM you back.

Am not aware of smaller diam rear seal, the Turbo375 was introduced around '72 for certain B series applications, it uses a T400 case & an output shaft & tail extension that accept the smaller diam Turbo 350 yoke. Many more of these were out there in Chebhy land, I've pulled several to get the Chebhy T400 cases, ten had them rebuilt as short tail T400's.


----------

